# 180 for women?



## Calendula (May 7, 2011)

Do you recommend the 180 for women?


Does it work on men?


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Calendula said:


> Do you recommend the 180 for women?
> 
> 
> Does it work on men?


What's your situation and what's the result you want?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

The 180 is fundamentally about improving yourself and making yourself more self-confident and thus, more attractive to others, so why wouldn't it be good for just about everyone?

While there are of course many much longer descriptions of it floating around, to me it can be boiled down to about three points:

1. Don't chase, harass, beg or generally present yourself as weak and needy to your partner. 

2. Concentrate instead on yourself--doing the things that you enjoy, that build your confidence and make you a fun and interesting person to be with.

3. During interactions with your partner, pay attention, be considerate, but enforce appropriate boundaries.

It's really kind of an equal opportunity sort of approach, and not a bad way to approach relationships whether you're in crisis or not. 

Which would you rather have? Someone with their arms around your legs crying, "please don't leave me, I _lurve_ you!" or someone who has something fun to share about their day when you do get together?


----------

